# Learning How to Cook Challenge - Recipe Included



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I have had an interest in cooking since I was around 9 years old. At first I had no idea what I was doing so I began by cooking eggs and potatoes since those were some of my favorite things to eat especially together. Understanding how to cook is important for survival. Utilizing Different methods of cooking could save your life even..methods including how to properly smoke meats to preserve them. 

There are two main purposes of this thread. The first is to encourage those of you who cannot cook good food to learn how to. The second purpose is to share with you a recipe that I cooked a couple weeks ago and am cooking right now as I write this thread. 

So hopefully being encourage to cook here is the recipe.

Vegetable Curry with Spicy Coconut Rice

First crack open a beer for inspiration. 

For the vegetable curry first cut up 1 large red onion, 10 cloves of elephant garlic, 2 green bell pepper roughly chopped. Those those in a iron skillet and caramelize them slowly in olive oil. Once these vegetables are close to being carmelized add teaspoon of salt, tablespoon of black pepper, a tiny pinch of garam masala, tablespoon of cumin freshly ground in a mortar, 2 tablespoons of yellow curry powder, tablespoon garlic powder to the sautéing vegetables. Cook the spices so a short period then add 1 quart of beef stock, 1 tablespoon soy sauce, 1 tablespoon of rice wine vinegar, three thin slices of fresh ginger about 1 inch in length, and a Tablespoon of honey into the mix. Bring to a simmer and then add a handful, of green beans..about 15 beans and two zucchinis cut into 1/4ths down the length of the zucchini then cut into sections about 1/2 inch thick. Let this cook for about 1.5 hours on a simmer or until the vegetable curry has thickened up. 

For the Spicy coconut rice thinly slice 1 Thai chili and add to the coconut milk and water mixture you have decided is approximate to successfully cook the rice. I use a ratio of 1.3333 water cups to 1 cup of rice. So I would add about another third cup of the coconut milk to impart nice coconut flavor to the rice. Add a table spoon of rice wine vinegar to the water bring to a boil then add the rice and cook for 16 minutes. Throw a hand full of freshly cut cilantro to the rice after the 16 min is up and let it stand for another 4 minutes with the lid on but off the heat.

I almost forgot. Very important to crack open the second beer to enjoy with your curry. Enjoy


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Retirement means I do most of the cooking now .


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Cooking relaxes me so on my days off I do it to recharge my batteries. Also it's fun to create new dishes.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> Cooking relaxes me so on my days off I do it to recharge my batteries. Also it's fun to create new dishes.


Excellent thread, keep occasional adders going .... I also enjoy cooking. You other guys and gals, whatcha got?


----------

